# What Type of Fluids?



## runningcrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok since I didn't get a owners manual with my Jinma 284LE I have no where to turn except to ya'll, what type/kind of fluids do I need to run in the tractor? I'm planning on changing the motor oil, and the hydraulic fluid along with all the filters associated with it. Any help would be greatly apprecitated. 

Luke


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey, I'm still limited on my internet but for the engine I use Rotella 15w40 and hydrualics I use aw32 hydrualic oil. When I change out the oil in the injector I use the same Rotella 15w40. For the gear box and front diff I used 85W-110 I think it was.

I know limited internet is killing me right now....


Aubrey


----------



## runningcrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Halifax said:


> Hey, I'm still limited on my internet but for the engine I use Rotella 15w40 and hydrualics I use aw32 hydrualic oil. When I change out the oil in the injector I use the same Rotella 15w40. For the gear box and front diff I used 85W-110 I think it was.
> 
> I know limited internet is killing me right now....
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the advice, I really do appreciate it. I know being on limitedc internet sucks I've been on it before. I do most of my posting on my Iphone and it is a pain.


----------

